
New Mac Mini - zerealshadowban
https://www.apple.com/mac-mini/
======
freejak
10gbe, 64gb ram, they've gone full server farm with the mac mini. I like it.

~~~
deweller
Website says the RAM is "Configurable to 16GB"

~~~
monocasa
Website is old.

------
dasil003
This is probably a better link for the actual specs/changes:
[https://www.macrumors.com/2018/10/30/apple-announces-new-
mac...](https://www.macrumors.com/2018/10/30/apple-announces-new-mac-mini/)

------
virtuallynathan
Starting price went from $499 to $799... but a pretty nice spec bump

1.4Ghz Dual Core -> 3.6Ghz Quad Core

500GB HDD -> 128GB SSD

4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 -> 8GB 2133Mhz DDR4

2x Thunderbolt 2 -> 4x Thunderbolt 3

------
protomyth
If the SSD is user expandable, then its damn near perfect, but I get the
feeling they pointed out the DIMM and not the SSD as replaceable.

~~~
saagarjha
It’s probably either soldered on or non-user replaceable NVMe, like their
other portables.

~~~
aseipp
They also have a new T2 chip, just like the new Air, and every incarnation of
the T2 seems to include the SSD controller for the disk that provides inline
encryption, tying the chipset/storage more deeply than before. I'd say it's
the same here. (This maybe isn't a strict technical limitation for not making
the disk replaceable, of course, but I'm just speculating it's part of the
reasoning.)

I'd guess that, unlike the SO-DIMM change here, Apple will continue to
vertically integrate their storage solutions across all products as they roll
out things like this. So soldered NVMe is all you're going to see from this
point on, I'd imagine.

------
saagarjha
It looks like you jumped the gun, the website isn’t even updated yet ;)

But overall, I’m liking the new Mac Mini. Updated processors, new Thunderbolt
ports, and new color: I can’t see anyone feeling like they’ve lost anything
here.

~~~
ihuman
The only ports that are gone are the SD card slot, and separate mic jack

Edit: no CD Drive in the last one.

~~~
arghwhat
The previous generation Mac Mini did not have an optical drive either, so that
is not removed.

------
ihuman
This is the page for the old Mac Mini. The new one starts at $799

------
jaegerpicker
Finally! My 5 year old Mac mini is getting long in the tooth. I know most
people aren't going to be excited but as a iOS dev the Mac mini makes a GREAT
CI server.

~~~
zerkten
This seems like a pretty important use case. Beside builds, are there other
core iOS dev use cases like automated UI testing? I've only done a little bit
of iOS development circa 2011.

~~~
jaegerpicker
Yes, we do builds, automated UI testing, and store/Test Flight build and
deployment from my Mac mini for our startup.

~~~
eberkund
What software do you use to run the CI server?

~~~
jaegerpicker
A combination of Xcode command line tools(clang/Xcode server/xcodebuiltool),
gitlab CI runner, and fast lane ruby gems to script the continuous deployment
parts.

------
Chazprime
These are super handy for, say porting a project to macOS without the price
tag of a much bettter Mac. Nice to see Apple is keeping them updated.

------
ocdtrekkie
Putting a high performance machine in this form factor has really become a lot
more viable. I love my Intel NUC. I've traditionally leaned towards full-size
PCs for expandability, repairability, and longevity, but I've really started
to wish I had a few more of these sorts of machines lying around.

------
berbec
Just for the curious, with the 6-core i7, 64GB ram, 2TB ssd and 10Gbe, you're
getting set back a cool $4,199

~~~
copperx
Not getting 8 cores (or more) for that price is ridiculous.

~~~
berbec
Not getting a monitor for that price is ridiculous!

------
vbezhenar
I'm pleasantly surprised by this computer. With external GPU and external
disks it could be quite cost-effective Mac. Not sure about those external GPU
prices, didn't even saw them yet.

~~~
saagarjha
There’s a $700 BlackMagic eGPU that Apple advertised with MacBook Pro that
presumably still works with Mac Mini?

~~~
singularity2001
no nvidia eGpu?

------
DanCarvajal
Just on a lark I've been looking at picking up an old MacPro tower to max out
on the cheap, but it looks like a better idea every time Apple announces new
Mac hardware.

------
milankragujevic
I dont see a difference. Mayve cache problem?

~~~
saagarjha
The page hasn’t been updated yet.

------
mohsen1
Cloud providers will purchase loads of them. Curious to see pre-made server
blades made from them.

~~~
kabdib
Hmmm... no separate management network, no OOB management firmware, no ECC
memory. It's not much of a general purpose blade. You're not going to run a
farm of these without significant operational headaches.

~~~
saagarjha
You can install your own memory.

~~~
kabdib
Sure, but the chipset and motherboard need to support ECC. You can't just add
a DIMM with ECC and have it work.

------
sys_64738
All SSD and no HDD model!

------
kbd
Note: as of posting the page is still showing details for the old Mac Mini.

------
alliecat
Solid. Socketed memory, good connectivity... I'm getting one.

And it's _super_ sexy in black.

